
Inside the hotel converted from Karosta Prison (2013) - snake117
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2358086/Karosta-Prison-Inside-converted-hotel-guests-verbally-abused-sleep-concrete-floors.html
======
snake117
There is a better quality version of the video for those interested:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQZGppeO1lY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQZGppeO1lY)

